
Huawei Says, Without Evidence, That U.S. Pressured Its Employees - ishikawa
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/03/technology/huawei-trump-cyberattacks.html
======
bediger4000
It seems like the phrase "without evidence" has spilled into non-political
news. If I'm not imagining things, this is a good thing to happen.

